# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  مرحبا رمضان

## محمد كمال

*بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله نبينا وحبيبنا وشفيعنا محمد ابن عبد الله وعلي اله الطيبين الطاهرين وصحابته الميامين ومن اهتدي بهداه واقتفي أثره إلي يوم الدين وسلم تسليما كثيرا.

وبعد:-
أيام قليلة ويظلنا شهر الخير والبركات شهر كما قال عنه الحبيب المصطفي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه 
أوله رحمة وأوسطه مغفرة وآخره عتق من النار , شهر فيه ليلة من وافاها بعبادة مخلصة لله كانت عند الله توازي عبادة ألف شهر من كافة أنواع الطاعات (ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر ).
شهر أنعم علينا فيه الخالق سبحانه بتصفيده لمردة الشياطين مساعدة لنا في الطاعة لعلمه سبحانه بضعفنا البشري (ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير). شهر من فطر فيه صائما فله مثل أجره دون أن ينقص ذلك من أجره شيء.
شهر فيه عمرة من أعانه الله علي أداءها كانت له بأجر حجة تامة مع النبي الأمي بأبي هو وأمي صلي الله عليه وسلم بعدد ما تعاقب الليل والنهار وما هطل من السماء من أمطار وما حوته من الماء البحار والأنهار وما حملت الأشجار من ورق وثمار.
شهر كان فيه الصحابة ومن بعدهم السلف الصالح يكرسون جل وقتهم فيه لتلاوة القران ويتبارون في ختمه العديد من المرات خلال الشهر الفضيل وكانوا يقيمون فيه الليالي الطوال في صلاة وتلاوة دائمين إقتداء بحبيبهم ونبيهم الصادق الأمين محمد بن عبد الله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه كيف لا وهو شهر القران وكانوا يكثفون من عبادتهم في العشر الأواخر بعد اجتهادهم في العشرين الأول . 
كان السلف الصالح يدعون الله ستة أشهر ليتقبل منهم صيام رمضان والستة الأشهر الأخرى من العام يدعونه أن يبلغهم رمضان مما يعني عام كامل في حب رمضان وبالتالي عمرا كاملا في حب رمضان ولكي يكونوا في صلة دائمة به بعد مروره كانوا يكثرون من الصوم في الأشهر الأخرى اقتداء بنبيهم وحبا في الاستزادة من الأجر لذلك اليوم الذي لا ينفع فيه لا مال ولا بنون إلا من أتي الله بقلب سليم.
والصدقة وصلة الأرحام وضبط النفس والكثير مما لا يحصي ولا يعد من بركات ونفحات هذا الشهر الكريم . حسنا هذا رمضان عندهم وتلك مكانته وتلك عبادتهم التي ورثوها عن نبيهم وصحابته وتابعيهم وهو ما يجب أن يكون مسارنا في الاقتداء بهم. ولكن واه من لكن إليكم واقع حالنا:-
للكثيرين منا (ولا أعمم)رمضان شهر أثقل علي قلوبهم من جبل احد ينتظرونه في تسخط ويتمنون تأخره وكل ما اقتربت أيامه زاد ضيقهم كالضيف الثقيل الذي تتوقع وصوله في غير رغبة وتتمني رحيله في سرعة بعد الوصول فتكون قد خسرت اجر استضافته وكذا أجر الوداع لأن مدار أجر الأعمال علي النية .
ومن المضحك المبكي وكلنا شاهد علي الكثير من مثل هذه المواقف المحزنة انه يوم تحري الرؤية تري الكثيرين يدعون الله أن لا تثبت الرؤية غدا وان يكون اليوم الأول بعد غد. سبحان الله وكأن هذا اليوم سيفرق في شئ هذا فيما يتعلق بدواخل الكثيرين منا في استقبال الشهر الكريم. 
الآن نذهب إلي التحضيرات للشهر الكريم من يذهب إلي الأسواق قبل دخول الشهر الكريم بأيام يظن لوهلة أن هنالك مجاعة ساحقة ماحقة في طريقها للبلاد من شدة هلع الناس في شراء الأنواع المختلفة من المشارب والمآكل وما لذ وطاب وما تشتهيه الأنفس من الطعام وكل يطالب بالمزيد لان هذا أو ذاك لا يكفي ناسين أو متناسين أو غير مدركين للحكمة الإلهية من الصيام والذي هو شهر واحد فقط في السنة .
والآن وقد أصبح الأمر واقعا فما هي الخطط البديلة لمواجهة هذه الثلاثين الطويلة .وبما أننا شعب غير خلاق
ومحدودي الأفق فيما يتعلق بأمور الترفيه , فالأمر قابل للتنبؤ فالرجال وخاصة الشباب منهم الذين يؤمنون بفرضية الصوم





منقول من الايميل
*

----------


## yassirali66

*بارك الله فيك اخي
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اللهم بلغنا شهر رمضان وتقبل صيامنا وصلاتنا وقيامنا

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير ورد الله غربتك ويوفقك وينجحك
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*اللهم بلغنا رمضان ... 
تخريمة : انا اسي قايل دا عضو اسموا رمضان .. اخبارك ..
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تسلم ياود كمال 
اللهم بلغنا رمضان 
وربنا يقدرنا على صيامه وقيامه 
اااامين
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*بارك الله فيك ياودكمال ونسأل الله عزوجل أن يبلغنا شهر الصيام ويرزقنا القيام فيه
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*لقد خص الله شهر رمضان عن غيره من الشهور بكثير من الخصائص والفضائل ،   منها:
1- خلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك. 
2- تستغفر الملائكة للصائمين حتى يفطروا. 
3- يزين الله في كل يوم جنته ويقول: يوشك عبادي الصالحون أن يلقوا  عنهم المؤونة والأذى ثم يصيروا إليك. 
4- تصفد فيه الشياطين. 
5- تفتح فيه أبواب الجنة وتغلق فيه أبواب النار. 
6-  فيه ليلة القدر هي خير من ألف شهر من حرم خيرها فقد حرم الخير  كله. 
7- يغفر للصائمين في آخر ليلة من رمضان. 
8- لله عتقاء من النار، وذلك كل ليلة في رمضان. 



اللهم اجعلهو شهر الخير ورحمه وتوبه على جميع المسلمين
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

بارك الله فيك اخي




وبارك فيك اخى ياسر وتحياتى لاخونا اياس
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اللهم بلغنا شهر رمضان وتقبل صيامنا وصلاتنا وقيامنا

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير ورد الله غربتك ويوفقك وينجحك



وجزاك وبارك فيك  اختى البرنسيسه ومشكورة على الدعوات
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

اللهم بلغنا رمضان ... 
تخريمة : انا اسي قايل دا عضو اسموا رمضان .. اخبارك ..



هلا والله شباب منقلور ازيكم ياناس وماعندك جية بنغلور قريب اذا جيتو ادونا خبر
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

تسلم ياود كمال 
اللهم بلغنا رمضان 
وربنا يقدرنا على صيامه وقيامه 
اااامين



الله يسلمك يانونا وربنا يتقبل صالح الاعمال
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

بارك الله فيك ياودكمال ونسأل الله عزوجل أن يبلغنا شهر الصيام ويرزقنا القيام فيه



مشكور اخونا عبدالغفار وربنا يتقبل صالح الاعمال
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

لقد خص الله شهر رمضان عن غيره من الشهور بكثير من الخصائص والفضائل ،   منها:
1- خلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك. 
2- تستغفر الملائكة للصائمين حتى يفطروا. 
3- يزين الله في كل يوم جنته ويقول: يوشك عبادي الصالحون أن يلقوا  عنهم المؤونة والأذى ثم يصيروا إليك. 
4- تصفد فيه الشياطين. 
5- تفتح فيه أبواب الجنة وتغلق فيه أبواب النار. 
6-  فيه ليلة القدر هي خير من ألف شهر من حرم خيرها فقد حرم الخير  كله. 
7- يغفر للصائمين في آخر ليلة من رمضان. 
8- لله عتقاء من النار، وذلك كل ليلة في رمضان. 



اللهم اجعلهو شهر الخير ورحمه وتوبه على جميع المسلمين



جزاك الله خير ياحسن وربنا يتقبل انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي محمد كمال وربنا يبلغنا رمضان ان شاءالله وتصوموا وتفطروا على خير 
*

----------


## غندور

*رمضان وعرفناه!!!!!!
أنت جاى قبل ولا بعد عشان نجهز ليك؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

جزاك الله كل خير اخي محمد كمال وربنا يبلغنا رمضان ان شاءالله وتصوموا وتفطروا على خير 





وجزاك حبيبنا الكمندان وربنا يتقبل صالح الاعمال يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

رمضان وعرفناه!!!!!!
أنت جاى قبل ولا بعد عشان نجهز ليك؟؟؟؟






او عمو كاربونى  انا جايك مع ليلة القدر فى العشر الاواخر انشاء الله حايكون فى البلد
                        	*

----------

